# χάραξη αιγιαλού



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2008)

Όπως εδώ, για παράδειγμα. 
Ο αιγιαλός είναι seaboard, σωστά; Άρα, μήπως λέμε trace the seaboard; Υπάρχει κάτι παγιωμένο;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 24, 2008)

Θα έλεγα μάλλον, _coastline definition_, αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρη...
Δες κι εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2008)

Στο ίδιο κείμενο έχω και ακτογραμμή με άλλη έννοια (ήτοι coastline), καθώς και παραλία (ήτοι littoral).


----------



## Elsa (Sep 24, 2008)

Για δες εδώ, τι όρους χρησιμοποιεί στα αγγλικά το αρμόδιο υπουργείο μήπως βοηθηθείς. Εδώ και εδώ ίσως βρεις αντιστοιχία με τα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Είδα από χτες ότι είχε ζουμί η ερώτηση, αλλά δεν είχα το χρόνο να ασχοληθώ. Νόμιζα ότι έχουμε μια μοναδική λέξη με μοναδικό ορισμό.
Περιττό να πω ότι κανένα λεξικό δεν τη βλέπει με τη νομική της έννοια και κανένα διεθνές δίκαιο δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει καθώς τα του αιγιαλού ρυθμίζονται από εθνικές νομοθεσίες. Και όμως η λέξη έχει τεράστια νομική ιστορία. 

Οι Ρωμαίοι θεσμοθέτησαν διατάξεις για να προστατέψουν τον αιγιαλό, που τον θεωρούσαν από τα πράγματα που εξυπηρετούσαν την κοινή χρήση (in usu publico). Από τότε μάλιστα έδωσαν και τον επιστημονικό ορισμό του αιγιαλού: «μέχρις ου το χειμέριον έξεισι κύμα».

Στο άρθρο 15 του από 21-6-1837 νόμου «περί διακρίσεως των κτημάτων» τέθηκε ο πρώτος ορισμός του αιγιαλού όπως είχε διατυπωθεί και από τους Ρωμαίους. Και σήμερα στον Ν. 2971/2001 διαβάζω:

Αιγιαλός: ''Αιγιαλός'' είναι η ζώνη της ξηράς, που βρέχεται από την θάλασσα από τις μεγαλύτερες και συνήθεις αναβάσεις των κυμάτων της.

Παραλία: ''Παραλία'' είναι η ζώνη ξηράς που προστίθεται στον αιγιαλό, καθορίζεται δε σε πλάτος μέχρι και πενήντα (50) μέτρα από την οριογραμμή του αιγιαλού, προς εξυπηρέτηση της επικοινωνίας της ξηράς με την θάλασσα και αντίστροφα.

Παλαιός αιγιαλός: ''Παλαιός αιγιαλός'' είναι η ζώνη της ξηράς, που προέκυψε από την μετακίνηση της ακτογραμμής προς την θάλασσα, οφείλεται δε σε φυσικές προσχώσεις ή τεχνικά έργα και προσδιορίζεται από τη νέα γραμμή αιγιαλού και το όριο του παλαιότερα υφιστάμενου αιγιαλού.​Νόμιζα ότι οι Αγγλοσάξονες δεν έχουν λέξη για το μέρος της ακτής που βρέχεται από τα κύματα. Αυτοί έχουν πρόβλημα με τους ωκεανούς και τις παλίρροιες. Μιλάνε για «wet part of the beach» και λέξη που έχει αυτή τη σημασία και είδα να χρησιμοποιείται και σε νομοθεσίες (Καναδά, Νέας Ζηλανδία) είναι το *foreshore*.

Άλλες λέξεις ή φράσεις όπως shore, coast, coastline, coastal zone, seaboard, beachfront, littoral, water’s edge, δεν είδα να ταιριάζουν ούτε σε ορισμούς ούτε σε χρήση.

Η λέξη αιγιαλός δεν υπάρχει στην Κύπρο, οπότε δεν έχουμε δικές τους μεταφράσεις. Οι αγγλικές σελίδες του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ μας δεν βοήθησαν.

Απελπισμένος έβαλα _foreshore αιγιαλός_ στο Google και βρήκα:

for the determination of the foreshore zone
για τον καθορισμό της ζώνης του αιγιαλού κ.λπ.
Περισσότερα εδώ:
http://kostantinos.pehlivanoglou.googlepages.com/HCMR8.pdf

Ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον:
http://www.srcosmos.gr/srcosmos/showpub.aspx?aa=6985

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι ούτε η ΕΕ δεν γνωρίζει τον αιγιαλό:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:62002J0282:EL:HTML
(Ιρλανδικό γλωσσάρι εδώ.)

Και πολλές σελίδες για το wave runup.

Οπότε: *determination of the foreshore*.

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, την παραλία θα την πούμε *backshore*;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2008)

nickel said:


> Με βάση τα παραπάνω, την παραλία θα την πούμε *backshore*;


Would you please elaborate on what a foreshore is? And, is there an aftshore?


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Μεταφέρω από την Britannica, από το λήμμα coastal landforms, το κομμάτι για τις «παραλίες»:

*Beaches*

A consideration of the beach must also include the seaward adjacent nearshore environment because the two are intimately related. The nearshore environment extends from the outer limit of the longshore bars that are usually present to the low-tide line. In areas where longshore bars are absent, it can be regarded as coincident with the surf zone. The beach extends from the low-tide line to the distinct change in slope and/or material landward of the unvegetated and active zone of sediment accumulation. It may consist of sand, gravel, or even mud, though sand is the most common beach material.

The beach profile typically can be divided into two distinct parts: (1) the seaward and relatively steep sloping *foreshore*, which is essentially the intertidal beach, and (2) the landward, nearly horizontal *backshore*. Beach profiles take on two different appearances, depending on conditions at any given time. During quiescent wave conditions, the beach is said to be accretional, and both the foreshore and backshore are present. During storm conditions, however, the beach experiences erosion, and the result is typically a profile that shows only the seaward sloping foreshore. Because the beach tends to repair itself during nonstorm periods, a cyclic pattern of profile shapes is common.

The nearshore zone is where waves steepen and break, and then re-form in their passage to the beach, where they break for the last time and surge up the foreshore. Much sediment is transported in this zone, both along the shore and perpendicular to it. During storms the waves tend to be steep, and erosion of the beach occurs with sediment transported offshore. The intervening calmer conditions permit sediment to be transported landward and rebuild the beach. Because wave conditions may change daily, the nature of the profile and the sediment on the foreshore portion of the beach may also change daily. This is the zone of continual change on the beach.

The backshore of the beach is not subjected to wave activity except during storm conditions. It is actually in the supra-tidal zone—i.e., the zone above high tide where inundation by water is caused not by regular astronomical tides but rather by storm-generated tides. During nonstorm conditions the back-beach is relatively inactive except for wind action, which may move sediment. In most cases, there is an onshore component to the wind, and sediment is carried from the back-beach landward, typically forming dunes. Any obstruction on the back-beach, such as vegetation, pieces of driftwood, fences, or even trash discarded by people, results in wind-blown sand accumulation.

There are variations in beach forms along the shore as well as in those perpendicular to the shore. Most common is the rhythmic topography that is seen along the foreshore. A close look at the shoreline along most beaches will show that it is not straight or gently curved but rather that it displays a regularly undulating surface much like a low-amplitude sine curve. This is seen both on the plan view of the shoreline and the topography of the foreshore. The spacing is regular along a given reach of coast, but it may vary from place to place or from time to time at a given place. At some locations, concentrations of gravel or shells may develop, forming beach cusps (more or less triangular deposits that point seaward) during some wave conditions.

Although there is a common trend to the beach profile, some variation exists both because of energy conditions and because of the material making up the beach. Generally speaking, a beach that is accumulating sediment and experiencing low-energy conditions tends to have a steep foreshore, whereas the same beach would have a relatively gentle foreshore during storm conditions when erosion is prevalent. The grain size of beach sediment also is an important factor in the slope of the foreshore. In general, the coarser the constituent grains, the steeper the foreshore. Examples include the gravel beaches of New England, as contrasted to the gently sloping sand beaches of the Texas coast.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2008)

Οπότε, έχουμε τα εξής:
*foreshore *= αιγιαλός
*coastline *= ακτογραμμή
*littoral/backshore* = παραλία; Εδώ δε συμπεριλαμβάνω το beach καθώς ο ορισμός που έδωσε ο Νίκελ παραπάνω αναφέρει συγκεκριμένη χρήση της λέξης (_ζώνη ξηράς που προστίθεται στον αιγιαλό κτλ_).


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Θα έλεγα να ξεχάσεις προς το παρόν το ύπουλο littoral. Δυστυχώς, στις πρωινές ώρες που έκανα την έρευνα δεν έψαξα στα pdf που δίνω πιο πάνω για να δω τι προτείνει ο ωκεανογράφος.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2008)

Άσε, θα το δω εγώ πιο προσεκτικά το βράδυ γιατί τώρα έχουν πάρει φωτιά τα μπατζάκια μου, ως συνήθως.
Έδιτ: τελικά coastal area προτείνει.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2008)

Την πατατούλα του την έχει πάντως:
αναγκαστικός νόμος 2344/1940 = *compulsory law 2344/1940 (αντί για emergency law)


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Γνωστή πατάτα. Η πρώτη μου απάντηση στο ProZ.com (ή μια από τις πρώτες) ήταν να βάλω μια καθυστερημένη απάντηση για αυτό το θέμα εδώ.

Αργότερα είδα ότι είχε ήδη προηγηθεί αυτό.

Μπαίνω στα αίματα να ανοίξω νήμα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2008)

Κάτσε, πάω εγώ


----------



## κ_α (Dec 21, 2022)

Definitions of coastal terms - Coastal Wiki







www.coastalwiki.org


----------

